# do turtles require uv lighting?



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

do red eared sliders need uv lighting ? wat does the uv light do? do they need it to grow? will they grow w/o it?

etc..


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

oh and if it is needed, how long must u leave the light on for in a day?


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, turtles require heat as well as UV rays for proper shell and bone development. I'd think about 8 hours a day is fine, some do more, some less.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

insomnia said:


> Yes, turtles require heat as well as UV rays for proper shell and bone development. I'd think about 8 hours a day is fine, some do more, some less.


 Right. 
The UVB spectrum lighting is required to make vitamin D. Vitamin D is needed for Calcium uptake.

You can buy vitamin D3 in your Calcium supplement. This could make UV light unnecsary. The complication here is that vitamin D is toxic in large doses. It's possible to poison your turtle by using too much Calcium/D3 supplemnt.

But if you have a UV light, the turtle will only make as much vit. D as it needs.

So, a reptile can get by on just chemical supplements, but given a choice, you are much better off with strong UVB lighting.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> You can buy vitamin D3 in your Calcium supplement. This could make UV light unnecsary. The complication here is that vitamin D is toxic in large doses. It's possible to poison your turtle by using too much Calcium/D3 supplemnt.
> 
> But if you have a UV light, the turtle will only make as much vit. D as it needs.
> 
> So, a reptile can get by on just chemical supplements, but given a choice, you are much better off with strong UVB lighting.


 I was under the impression that herps could not convert VD3 into calcium without the light. Im gonna go research it real quick........its been awhile and my mind slips sometimes.







LOL!

Also I have read numerous times that one CANNOT suppliment the light with chemical suppliments. This I am sure of.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Without UV light your turtle won't grow right and will become deformed, and remember once you get a uv light make sure you have a floating piece of cork bark or anything turtles can bask on...(avoid wood used for building things, it has chemicals in it to prevent it from rotting, the chemicals will kill your turtle)


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

TANK said:


> I was under the impression that herps could not convert VD3 into calcium without the light. Im gonna go research it real quick........its been awhile and my mind slips sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't actually make Calcium from vit. D. Calcium is an element and vitamin D is a molecule manufactured by the turtle.

I'm not sure on the whole vit. D supplementation myself. UVB lighting is so essential in turtle care, that I don't know if there is much information available about circumventing this piece of equipment.

It's analogous to keeping fish without a filter. It probably can be done, but why?


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

so i should go to the store and buy UVB light...


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

is there a certain wattage i need to get?


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Not really, just enough wattage to appriorately heat your basking spot from the distance where the bulb will be placed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

charles_316 said:


> is there a certain wattage i need to get?


The fluorescent bulb you choose will dpend largely on the size of your aquarium.
Here is a link on UVB-emitting fluorescents from Zoo Med: http://www.zoomed.com/html/fluorescent_lamps.php
Here is another care sheet that gives some info about UVB lighting:
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/care.htm#cleaning


----------

